# Orks for Chaos (uk only, collection not post)



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking to swap armies. Starting a chaos marine army. I have:
2 mega armoured warboss'
1 warboss on bike (deffkopta conversion)
2 big meks (shook attack)
4 neganobz
10 + nobs
Looted wagon (leman Russ)
Battle wagon (scratch built)
Loads of boys
Flash gits
Tankbustas
Grots
Stompa
Kommandos
Snikrot
Painboys
Weirdboy


----------

